
Regular expression-a important tool for data science - UKamath7
https://kirankamath.netlify.app/blog/regular-expression-a-very-important-tool/
======
smlckz
fix the typoes in "Important Regular expression cheat sheet:"

    
    
        * 0 or more
        .
        .
        .
        [a-q] ...
        [A-Q] ...
        .
        .
        .
        [abc] ...
        [^abc] ...
    

that is, remove backslashes from the front of them

~~~
UKamath7
thanks just saw it now

